
The first Go program (2013) - Gurrewe
https://blog.golang.org/first-go-program
======
jhbadger
I find it amusing that this first program in Go is for parsing an Lisp-style
S-Expression, given that this has nothing to do with Go's syntax.

~~~
thwarted
_Most_ programs do something other than parse the syntax of the language they
are written in. A programming language really only needs to be self-hosting
once, and that may be an early program, but it seems unlikely it is the very
first.

~~~
rev_null
Yes, but most programming languages are around for a few years before someone
tries to use them to implement another language.

~~~
coldtea
Toy s-expression parsers are on an equal footing with "Hello World" regarding
their complexity.

It's not like they tried to implement some full Lisp/Scheme.

------
maddyboo
This seems relatively complex for being the first Go program. I suppose they
wanted to test something non-trivial which took advantage of most of the
implemented language features. I guess I was expecting something closer to a
hello world program.

